# wie kann ich meinen "film" von  premiere in after effects weiterbearbeiten?



## Garfield (18. März 2011)

frage steht oben  

mfg


----------



## chmee (18. März 2011)

(1) Was hat das im Showroom zu suchen? (verschoben..)
(2) Schon versucht, das Premiere-Projekt in AE zu öffnen/importieren?
(3) Seit CS3 gibt es den Dynamic-Link.
(4) Wenn alle Stricke reißen, rausrendern und in AE als Footage importieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## User123 (26. März 2011)

Rechter Mausklick auf das Video, das du in After Effects bearbeiten möchtest. Dann klickst du auf "Durch After Effects Komposition ersetzen"


----------

